# Rain Head Shower Head



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You got one?

I have a 3 handle CB shower valve. ~A week ago I installed a Symmons shower valve(30$ on ebay  ), hooked our normal shower head to that and added a rain head off the CB. I have a 60Gal. electric. The wife and I got a nice, long shower with the rain head and old shower head at the same time! Next night the wife got 15mins until cold running only the rain head. I guess my lower element/Tstat gave up the ghost. I still haven't fixed it, might do that tonight.

Today I received a Symmons trim kit I got on ebay for 110$. Also got a 3 port diverter for 35$ on ebay. Going to add a sliding mounted removable hand sprayer. Might do that this weekend.

When I installed the rain head I only had old brass pipe on hand. ~110 year old Chase brand pipe. Going to order a chrome or stainless nipple at some point. Should probably change my hanger to stainless/chrome too. The Cobbler's children always go shoeless right? 🤣 At some point I am going to repipe my basement in 3/4" copper, it's currently a mix of 1/2" copper/pex. In preparation I added 3/4" ball valves/tees.














































Submarine air chambers are much more effective. I can't post what I drew on the other chamber


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The new trim kit I am going to add.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Stems and washers for life


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Stems and washers for life
> View attachment 132087


My water quality is really good. I get buildup of lime in my water heater and coffee maker, that's it. Not acidic, almost no iron. No appreciable buildup on the fixtures. I didn't want a plastic junk cartridge and I really like the quality of the Symmons. I almost went with a Moen 1200, but I am sick of changing those PBS spools. I like the look of the symmons trim too.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I don’t have a rain shower heads in my nice bathrooms, upstairs.
Altho I have a sheity 3’x3’ shower stall that someone added in a corner of my basement probably in the 80’s. I have 2 shower heads on it, I tee’d off of the shower arm, ran 1/2” copper and a valve around the top of the stall and added a second head.
My gf says the stall is stained and gross and needs to be ripped out. I don’t care, I shower down there after a long day of work.
It’s sooooo nice to shower and never have your back get cold, i actually use this crappy shower more then my nice showers upstairs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I don’t have a rain shower heads in my nice bathrooms, upstairs.
> Altho I have a sheity 3’x3’ shower stall that someone added in a corner of my basement probably in the 80’s. I have 2 shower heads on it, I tee’d off of the shower arm, ran 1/2” copper and a valve around the top of the stall and added a second head.
> My gf says the stall is stained and gross and needs to be ripped out. I don’t care, I shower down there after a long day of work.
> It’s sooooo nice to shower and never have your back get cold, i actually use this crappy shower more then my nice showers upstairs.
> ...


That's great!!! If it works it works! I love basement toilets/showers that get tacked in. 

The best is a wall hung tank toilet, set on a concrete pedestal which encompasses the cast iron fittings they added on top of the existing slab. Of course it must have a shower curtain you can pull around to get some privacy!

Then there's the concrete curbs that get built up around a corner floor drain so they can add an exposed shower setup and a curtain. 

Basements are a father's true domicile. A place of zen. Too gross for the wife, too scary for the kids. Everyday I loathe my dirt floor basement a little more. I really need to hire some cheap labour to dig it out.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

skoronesa said:


> My water quality is really good. I get buildup of lime in my water heater and coffee maker, that's it. Not acidic, almost no iron. No appreciable buildup on the fixtures. I didn't want a plastic junk cartridge and I really like the quality of the Symmons. I almost went with a Moen 1200, but I am sick of changing those PBS spools. I like the look of the symmons trim too.


Moe’s has gone way up on trim costs too


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Moe’s has gone way up on trim costs too



Moe's?

Want to buy a Moe Hair rug? Made 100% from Moe's hair!


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Dude, 
Classic show! never heard of it


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

There were a lot of classic shows back then, that on the surface today are lame, unless you take the time to pay attention. Even some of the cartoons like the Flintstones had some classic funny stuff that by today's standards, in certain circles are considered horrible. Funny as Green Acres was, there are a lot of weasels in real life like Mr Haney.

Ginger or MaryAnn?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MARYANN


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Any rain head I’ve put in, the customer hates it. I got a free dinged five foot shower for free from my supply house delivered for free. I plan on two Moen valves. Maybe a handheld on one side.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

The brunette


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

The brunette was MaryAnn.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I put one for my best friend. He had a 50 gal gas fired water heater. It cashed the hot water in about 7 minutes. I spent a long time pulling the heater apart thinking that the dip tube was gone, put it on full hot etc. I wound up putting a 75 gal in when he remodeled another bathroom with a giant tub. It seems to be fine after the switch to the larger heater. 

I’ve used it. I don’t love it. I have WB shower heads in my house that I really like a lot better than the rain head.


----------

